# MaxMini Gothic Jetbike



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

New release from MaxMini, could be a cool addition to a SM army. That said, it's very expensive for what it is and you still need a rider for it:

http://www.maxmini.eu/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=15&products_id=174


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

That's pretty sweet. I could see using that to mount a Captain or even the Khan.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

you need to get your own stand as well.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

For the price and design of it, it'd be cheaper to buy a biker squad and some plasticard and convert your own I'd think. Especially when you have to buy riders and the flight stand in addition to it.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

am i the only one that thinks its pretty shitty?


----------



## Grenth (Mar 21, 2011)

oooooo pretty


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

There was another jet bike doing the rounds but it was a bit blocky, this is far more elegant. My Space Wolves wouldn't ride either of them, mind :grin:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

of the jet bikes that have been produced in the last 2 years thats the best looking so far,but i still dont want to own it.


----------



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

I'd certainly be interested in buying a few of these for my army. They may be a little bit more expensive, but they do look a heck of a lot cooler than regular bikes.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow, it looks like a boat.


----------



## cragnes417 (Jul 22, 2010)

huh looks like a strip down version of sammals bike....But any way its cool


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

I'd say these would be perfect for an HQ choice like a Captian or Khan and a Biker Command Squad, just so that they stand out a bit and look as impressive as they should. I could even see the Jetbike being used for a Seer Council for Eldar

A whole army of them would get pretty pricey though


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Red Corsairs said:


> New release from MaxMini, could be a cool addition to a SM army. That said, it's very expensive for what it is and you still need a rider for it:
> 
> http://www.maxmini.eu/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=15&products_id=174


I love the imperial navy inspired prow:










Overall it's a very cool mini.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

I came.....i want them...shame im broke D:


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

Too pricey for what you get. Im liking the just convert an SM bike option.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

The chapterhouse one is still my pick for mass conversion due to its lower price.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm really liking this model, the only two things that let it down in my opiniion is the fact that it has melta barrels and the tiny footpeg, which should been made into a whole plate the size of a Space Marine's foot, both of which could easily be fixed by a modeler with basic materials and rudimentary skill level. If my gut is right, and the sixth edition copy of the DA codex does in fact include Ravenwing Jetbikers as either a fast attck or elite unit then these will sell like hotcakes in the inevitable gap between the release of the book and the model, Thunderwolf Cavalry anyone?


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

tu_shan82 said:


> If my gut is right, and the sixth edition copy of the DA codex does in fact include Ravenwing Jetbikers as either a fast attck or elite unit then these will sell like hotcakes in the inevitable gap between the release of the book and the model, Thunderwolf Cavalry anyone?


I reckon GW would bring out the model, given the CH issue. And please, don't mention thunderwolves, i am still in pain waiting for them. :cray:


----------



## Fallen DA (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm suprised that Forgeworld haven't been quicker off the mark with jetbikes. Because weather you agree with them or not in 40k. There's a massive market for them. And they'll sell like there's no tomorrow. I like these ones though and with a little conversion work will fit nicely with any marine or chaos marine army.


----------



## Fallen DA (Aug 25, 2008)

I still remember the good old days of Imp Guard jet Bikes and landspeeders. Guess you could even use them for lost and the Damned Guard units.


----------

